# Ecigssa Versus Facebook



## Silver (19/3/14)

I have said before that since I joined and started contributing to this forum, my time spent on Facebook has dwindled considerably.

I now probably only visit FB once a week or even once every two weeks. And my visits are very short.

Today it dawned on me:

*- Facebook is a collection of my friends - with very different interests.
- ECIGSSA is a collection of people I don't really know - all with a focused interest on vaping.*

I don't really care about my friend's new pet on FB or how many different theories there are on the missing Malaysian flight, forwarded many times from different people. Wading through the tons of uninteresting posts to find the odd interesting snippet of an overseas friend is time consuming and quite painful for the reward it yields.

On the other hand, with ECIGSSA, the forum is alive and enticing. It _is _addictive. We are all seeking tastier juices and a more satisfying vape. Getting to know the people and their online personas is a big part of the fun. But the vaping topic keeps us all focused and together - like a team. I'm not sure which war we are fighting, but we're all in it together and it's so lekker. 

To @Gizmo and all of you on the forum, thanks!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987 (19/3/14)

I fully agree, I find the forum much more exciting. I now check the forum first thing after I open my eyes in the morning and last thing before I close them at night 


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ShaneW (19/3/14)

Couldnt agree more...

I would surf FB every gap only because I was bored. but now>>> ecigssa has taken over completely and i only check fb once or twice a week. So much so that my wife has to fill me in on whose baby was born when and whose dog is sick and bla bla bla...

I am not missing much... Id much rather read about @Rob Fisher and @BhavZ reviews... something I can relate to!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/3/14)

Agree @Silver, but I catch myself trying to click Funny or Agree on Facebook haha. And then I realize there is no such buttons there, and switch over to ecigssa

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## TylerD (19/3/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Agree @Silver, but I catch myself trying to click Funny or Agree on Facebook haha. And then I realize there is no such buttons there, and switch over to ecigssa


I do the same thing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/3/14)

TylerD said:


> I do the same thing!



Haha funny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/3/14)

And with all the interesting and intriguing threads and posts from your side, @Silver, how can it be otherwise!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Wow I thought I was the only one spending way less time on FB... So funny that all the forum peeps feel the same way! I don't even have time for Farm Heros Saga and Candy Crush anymore!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (19/3/14)

With all that, maybe time for a group hug.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Matthee said:


> With all that, maybe time for a group hug.



I just LOVE it! Brilliant!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

SKERP! Matthee

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (19/3/14)

I recon we should make more of an effort posting links to our threads etc on the ecigssa FB page. We will reach and touch many stinkie abusers that way and hopefully convert a few. Ecigssa is a brand now and we should promote it as such.

My 2c.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> I recon we should make more of an effort posting links to our threads etc on the ecigssa FB page. We will reach and touch many stinkie abusers that way and hopefully convert a few. Ecigssa is a brand now and we should promote it as such.
> 
> My 2c.



That's worth way more than 2c Markus... as you know I have been doing vaping posts on Facebook and it's amazing the response... even the people who don't interface on FB ask me about vaping when we meet face to face so the reach is far and wide!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

Matthee said:


> And with all the interesting and intriguing threads and posts from your side, @Silver, how can it be otherwise!



Thank you sir for the acknowledgement 
Glad i can be of service

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

OK 4 new FB followers last night...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

Matthee said:


> With all that, maybe time for a group hug.




Brilliant
Appropriate
Perfect timing
Too good @Matthee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (20/3/14)

Facebook? What's facebook? Oh ja I'm also on facebook! Completely forgot about it! Hahahaha!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (31/3/14)

This is so WEIRD!!!! i was just thinking this exact same thought!!! Wanted to update my status to this is my new facebook, when this forum caught my eye!!! I only went onto facebook once today and that was early this morning on my phone, since i've been at work, i've just been switching between work and ecigssa the whole time... this is WAY more interesting than all the constant nonsense on facebook hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (31/3/14)

Indeed. Nothing like reading up on us crazy vapers

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

This forum is killing Facebook and the stinking cigarette companies...

With the 13 converts under my belt so far this has cost the tobacco companies a whopping R300,000 per annum! OK that may be a bit optimistic... but based on 40 a day it's still pretty accurate and quite dramatic!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (31/3/14)

@Rob Fisher This is my mission too! When I was still using the CapeVape (and not 100% happy so still smoking the stinkies) I managed to convert 3 of my friends and 2 of my friend's friends - I will definitely be trying to convert all my friends to vaping!!! it's the way forward, today is my 3rd day without stinkies and i feel sooooooo much better already!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------

